# Shopping List - 10/11 season



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2010)

What's on your shopping list for this year's ski season?


me - 
3/4 length baselayer pants 
helmet
waxing kit
ski rack
thin ski socks
all weather floor mats for the new SUV
maybe some pants if i don't drop a few pounds before season start 

at the end of the season i'll probably be looking for a closeout deal on new skis for next year.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 23, 2010)

dynastar twisters
new jacket.  I left my black predator jacket at the bmmc....


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 23, 2010)

Need

Wax, need to check what I have
10 inch mill bastard files

Would like
Tele boots also bindings


----------



## mondeo (Aug 23, 2010)

Picked up SMS pants & jacket at Momentum, won gloves at the final dinner. Need a new helmet after I broke the old one (broke the visor hitting the back of the head - figure it's probably good idea to replace it.) New buckle. Might need new baselayers.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing on the radar for me.  This will be the first season in a while that I'm not planning on buying anything skiing related....  Wait, I take that back...  I need to buy a new jacket... so never mind... :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2010)

zip

no new toys here.  

well, hopefully no new toys.  have a pair of bindings that hopefully can be repaired instead of having to replace them.


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2010)

- cheap flight to SLC
- cheap lodging
- cheap alta tix


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nothing on the radar for me.  This will be the first season in a while that I'm not planning on buying anything skiing related....  Wait, I take that back...  I need to buy a new jacket... so never mind... :lol:



i have a bit of a jacket fetish.. i don't need one this season but i'm sure i'll be trying several on and relying on my wife to stop me from wasting the $$.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 23, 2010)

climbing skins
Back pack


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 23, 2010)

Already got new skis, new Dynafits, and new skins to go with them so I am pretty much set. Oh yea, new digi cam too. Still considering a nice new jacket. Not something I need but my current jacket is falling apart and I have never been thrilled with its performance when wet from the inside. Waiting for BC's annual 20% off sale prior to winter and might pull the trigger. Need my annual glove liner purchase as well.


----------



## RISkier (Aug 23, 2010)

Plumbing repairs,
Water heater,
Cloths dryer
Man, when stuff goes wrong it all goes wrong at the same time.

I'll probably consider some new skis since mine were demos and have lots of miles on them at this point. Otherwise pretty well set.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 23, 2010)

KLooking at some Barons for the Icleantics


----------



## cmeans (Aug 23, 2010)

*It's the time of year to sell the boat and buy a snowmobile!*


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopefully nothing.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 23, 2010)

All mountain skis- Atomic D2 82 Select(80% on these.  Need to talk with my rep a bit)
Boots- New liners for my Dalbellos, and a stiffer boot for racing.
Helmet- Giro Seam, and a new race helmet.
jacket/pants


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Aug 23, 2010)

Twister 182.  I bent the 175s on the rollers at ML  

Lookin forward to the longer ones or I may just bust out my old 195 GS skis and ski bumps on those...cheaper & stiffer


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 23, 2010)

billski said:


> - cheap flight to SLC
> - cheap lodging
> - cheap alta tix



This.

I should also get a new helmet. Banged the old one on a tree. No dents but they say they're only good for one major impact. Maybe a helmet with a visor or a full face because I'm getting tired of getting smacked in the face by random tree branches and twigs. May sell one of my skis.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> This.
> 
> I should also get a new helmet. Banged the old one on a tree. No dents but they say they're only good for one major impact. Maybe a helmet with a visor or a full face because I'm getting tired of getting smacked in the face by random tree branches and twigs. May sell one of my skis.


You need to learn the fine art of cross blocking with your ski pole, gate bashing race style. I still get a few good ones to the face every year even with this technique, though.

:-D


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2010)

Not quite sure yet as to what's a definite on the shopping list -  do I REALLY need some new stuff???  Probably not.  Will some impulse buys happen in the coming months,  that's pretty much a given!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 24, 2010)

Skins (more want vs. need)
Knee pads (keep it clean....)
helmet for 8 yr old

thats it.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 24, 2010)

New brain bucket for me, hopefully off of Tramdock or SAC.

Wife's skis arrived yesterday (K2 Burnin Luv's)
Kids Skis are awaiting pickup at REI ("pretty pink" Roxy something or others)


----------



## neil (Aug 24, 2010)

New board and bindings - thinking Burton Joystick
Helmet - no idea what size my head is though. Will probably go to a shop to get one fitted, but I am very picky about what a helmet looks like.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2010)

Big purchase will likely be a jacket.

Smaller stuff like gloves and maybe some new goggles... Other than that, I think I'm OK for this year...

But we'll see how that works out.

-w


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2010)

Boots...going to wind up compare/purchase within a few days.
Goggles
Carvers are already in @local shop, pow boards _*later*_...(if this isn't a signal to Ullr to dump early...nothing is)


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 24, 2010)

new all mountain sticks n bindings
maybe new helmet - 5 years on the fuse is looking a little dented up
maybe some pants


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 24, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> This.
> 
> I should also get a new helmet...  May sell one of my skis.



 You should consider selling the pair...


----------



## reefer (Aug 24, 2010)

*I'm back*

Really don't have much time but I saw this thread and couldn't resist posting my ski season purchase this year. Put in that 15' X 30' X 8"thick cement patio also. Betweeen this project and work I haven't had time to think about AZ.
Mrs. Reefer modeling on delivery day....................


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Crossbars for the new XC60
Maybe a Thule roof box.

Also, gcummi check out WeatherTech's floor liners.http://www.weathertech.com/
A co-worker of mine has these in his A4 and swears by them.  I'm going to get the front mats, and probably the cargo liner also.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Crossbars for the new XC60
> Maybe a Thule roof box.
> 
> Also, gcummi check out WeatherTech's floor liners.http://www.weathertech.com/
> A co-worker of mine has these in his A4 and swears by them.  I'm going to get the front mats, and probably the cargo liner also.



thanks root, my neighbor recommended those too.  

i'm looking for a cargo liner as well but having not good luck as i want one that accommodates the split benches (i have 2 rows of bench) because i foresee seating 2 in front, 2 in middle and 2 in back so i have a long open area to toss skis inside the SUV


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2010)

reefer said:


> Really don't have much time but I saw this thread and couldn't resist posting my ski season purchase this year. Put in that 15' X 30' X 8"thick cement patio also. Betweeen this project and work I haven't had time to think about AZ.
> Mrs. Reefer modeling on delivery day....................



Hot tub party at Reefer's house?? :beer:


----------



## rocojerry (Aug 24, 2010)

-Beer.

-Maybe an aquapac waterproof pouch for my phone or platypus collapsible waterbottle.

-Few repairs to boots and board needed.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hot tub party at Reefer's house?? :beer:




yeah, a hot tub sausage fest is right up your alley.......


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2010)

Jacket, Pants.

A buddy is buying a place at Vail ... so tickets to Colorado.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2010)

reefer said:


> Really don't have much time but I saw this thread and couldn't resist posting my ski season purchase this year. Put in that 15' X 30' X 8"thick cement patio also. Betweeen this project and work I haven't had time to think about AZ.
> Mrs. Reefer modeling on delivery day....................



Do I even want to ask how many yards of concrete that slab required??  That sucker should be able to withstand pretty much anything under a magnitude 9.0 earthquake I'd imagine!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> yeah, a hot tub sausage fest is right up your alley.......



Only if you're there too, buddy... :beer:


----------



## billski (Aug 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> You need to learn the fine art of cross blocking with your ski pole, gate bashing race style. I still get a few good ones to the face every year even with this technique, though.
> 
> :-D


 
+1.  In my experience :dunce: blocking with one's helmet is not a good idea!  :roll:


----------



## reefer (Aug 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Do I even want to ask how many yards of concrete that slab required??  That sucker should be able to withstand pretty much anything under a magnitude 9.0 earthquake I'd imagine!




Six yards of high quallity. My buds in the business that hitched me up said it will hold an 18-wheeler. Got a good deal so why not..............................
That old fireplace from the early 70's is next years project. Has some sentimental value to Pam. Her hand print from when she was five is still in it. Had to leave it for a year or two. It works...............


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> dynastar twisters
> new jacket.  I left my black predator jacket at the bmmc....




scratch the twisters, just picked up a pair of head mojo's thanks to a heads up from Powbmps.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> scratch the twisters, just picked up a pair of head mojo's thanks to a heads up from Powbmps.



is that what you had before too?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> . Still considering a nice new jacket. Not something I need but my current jacket is falling apart and I have never been thrilled with its performance when wet from the inside.



A BC guy like yourself should seriously look at Arcteryx shells.I love mine so much I bought a second one.

The only thing I need this year is an ass kicking snowfall of a season.Wish I could buy that.Actually I just did,to more catskiing in central BC.

ski you later


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> is that what you had before too?



I had the Mad Trix from head.  Not sure of the difference but these dont have bad ass snakes on them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> scratch the twisters, just picked up a pair of head mojo's thanks to a heads up from Powbmps.



what size did you go with?

How much $$$?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> what size did you go with?
> 
> How much $$$?




181 vs my previous ones at 171.  those were waaay too short, especially out of the bumps.  

$249 was the price.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I'm a year late on a new carving ski bc I didn't get to demo last year due to no demo day at Mt. Snow. Last time I demo'd carving skis that I loved it was 2008, i believe, and they were the Head iSupershape Magnums. 

For now I guess I'll keep fartin' around on my old Nordica SUV14s and my demo K2 Public Enemies and my K2 Cabrawlers which haven't received nearly enough dedicated use. Try to demo some stuff this winter and then buy it next spring/summer on clearance if possible.

I got new pants at the end of last year that are ready to go. 

Prob will start looking for a new jacket too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, but the 181 might make it a bit tougher to throw the quad twister


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> yeah, but the 181 might make it a bit tougher to throw the quad twister




:lol:  you obviously have me mixed up with Mondeo and i believe its up to a quint-twister now.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:  you obviously have me mixed up with Mondeo and i believe its up to a quint-twister now.....



nah, if it were Mike, I'd have said a double corked rodeo/misty hybrid


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 24, 2010)

Bindings for son #1 new skis

Boots for me


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> You need to learn the fine art of cross blocking with your ski pole, gate bashing race style. I still get a few good ones to the face every year even with this technique, though.
> 
> :-D



I try but the twigs win all the time. I'm tired of showing up at work on Monday with scratches on my face like some cat or overzealous date tried to claw my face off.



twinplanx said:


> You should consider selling the pair...



Thinking of selling the pair to get a surfboard.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2010)

billski said:


> +1.  In my experience :dunce: blocking with one's helmet is not a good idea!  :roll:


S has stopped asking what happened to my face when I don't get my hand up in time....

:-o :dunce:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> I try but the twigs win all the time. I'm tired of showing up at work on Monday with scratches on my face like some cat or overzealous date tried to claw my face off.


That's the best part! Its like the scene in fight club when the narrator comes into work looking like crap... just not as severe. :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> nah, if it were Mike, I'd have said a double corked rodeo/misty hybrid


You guys do realize Red Bull is building me my own private half pipe, right? It's going to be in the NW Connecticut backcountry.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> You guys do realize Red Bull is building me my own private half pipe, right? It's going to be in the NW Connecticut backcountry.



What's it going to be made of?

Mud?

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing. I bet you didn't expect that from a woman.  I am more than set on gear...probably should sell the Rossi S6s, even. I just need to drop 10 lbs so I can fit in the soft goods.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> You guys do realize Red Bull is building me my own private half pipe, right? It's going to be in the NW Connecticut backcountry.



sweet

are they going to let you fly the helicopter?


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 25, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> I
> 
> Thinking of selling the pair to get a surfboard.



PM me maybe a trade could be worked out..?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> What's on your shopping list for this year's ski season?
> 
> 
> me -
> ...




scratch RACK off my list, just ordered on Tramdock.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> scratch RACK off my list, just ordered on Tramdock.


Argh...which one did they have up?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Argh...which one did they have up?



My guess it this since I saw it on Tramdock today.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=81725


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Already got new skis, new Dynafits, and new skins to go with them so I am pretty much set. Oh yea, new digi cam too. Still considering a nice new jacket. Not something I need but my current jacket is falling apart and I have never been thrilled with its performance when wet from the inside. Waiting for BC's annual 20% off sale prior to winter and might pull the trigger. Need my annual glove liner purchase as well.


Well, that sure as shit didn't last long. :beer:

Didn't even make it to the 20% off sale from BC but they had some stuff at 30% off including a new hard shell and fleece. Also got stretch gloves and a new neck gaiter. And 50% off a DriClim Windshirt from REI. My turn earning layering these past few seasons has left me rather damp on the up and cold at the top so hopefully I can get it right. Wanted to snatch up a new soft shell too but I can wait on that. At least I have my base layering in order :roll: can't go wrong with patagonia capeline. But you can go wrong with cheap mid layers and the thinest non-insulating and barely breathable soft shell known to man.

Glad I got that straightened out.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Argh...which one did they have up?





o3jeff said:


> My guess it this since I saw it on Tramdock today.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=81725



yes, that one. 

Root, i ordered 2.  i couldn't find out fast enough how wide they were and how wide my cross bars are but for $50 i figured it was worth the risk. if it won't fit i'll let you know before i return to tramdock.


----------



## icedtea (Aug 29, 2010)

A cougar from the wobbly barn.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 29, 2010)

icedtea said:


> A cougar from the wobbly barn.



if this were a "season goals" thread i'd give you 2 thumbs up on that but since this is a "SHOPPING" thread i'll just be keeping an eye on the Killington police blotter looking for your name on the list of  johns busted during the sting @ the wobbly  :wink:


----------



## icedtea (Aug 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> if this were a "season goals" thread i'd give you 2 thumbs up on that but since this is a "SHOPPING" thread i'll just be keeping an eye on the Killington police blotter looking for your name on the list of  johns busted during the sting @ the wobbly  :wink:



We all pay somehow :wink:


----------



## lloyd braun (Aug 29, 2010)

just got these


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2010)

lloyd braun said:


> just got these



very sweet.  how many mortgage payments those bad boys set you back?


----------



## lloyd braun (Aug 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> very sweet.  how many mortgage payments those bad boys set you back?



ha, cost my friend cost!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2010)

I need better friends, lol

Kastle's have been getting rave reviews since their comeback.  I don't think I've seen them for under $900 flat anywhere


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 30, 2010)

lloyd braun said:


> just got these



NazarethSkier Jay from PASR got a pair of those last season.  Totally ripped it and said they were fantastic.


----------



## madriverjack (Aug 31, 2010)

I just picked up a pair of fate pants and jacket. Now I just need to get some new wraps for the old knees.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2010)

Just in time for Earl.....Reefer!..lol.

9/1 EDIT: Nice to get great fitting boots/AT-liners = perfect fit 4me....  Kind of amazing me finding a bootshell that's a performance/fit-friendly size/shape right out of the box...(very suspicious...lol)


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2010)

I kinda need a new set of poles...and the Labor Day tent sales are in full effect this weekend.....


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> What's on your shopping list for this year's ski season?
> 
> 
> me -
> ...




found my next helmet, Giro Seam.  Now i just need to wait until it is out of style so i can buy it on SAC for cheap.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> found my next helmet, Giro Seam. Now i just need to wait until it is out of style so i can buy it on SAC for cheap.


 

Got a white one for my daughter on BC for 80.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Got a white one for my daughter on BC for 80.



wow, retail is 160 and i haven't seen one for under 120.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my load bars and installed them today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Got my load bars and installed them today.



nice

does not look like a Thule or Yak bar.  Is it?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2010)

The only thing on my list for hard goods is a good pair of telescoping ski poles with a monopod camera mount attached to a grip.  I'd like to replace my Scott gloves that have tethered removable liners but I can't find anything I like.

Last weekend, I bought Nokian Hakka R's at the winter tire sale in Rutland, a season parking pass, and a season tune.  I still have a pair of 2009 model year Volkl AC50's and bindings sitting unmounted in my front entry way and my ski boot shells only have 1 season on them.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> a season parking pass


  ???


----------



## ceo (Oct 18, 2010)

Possibilities:
new ski pants for me, probably bib style
new ski pants for the 5-year-old (not just for skiing)
long underwear & helmet liner for same
ski rack, if I end up needing to transport both kids and (non-skiing) spouse so I can't fold the seat down


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ???



For $299, I get to park in the top lot next to the K1 gondola on weekends and holidays.   I boot up in my condo and park right next to the snow.   On cold days, I'm still warm when I get out of the gondola at the top.   My SUV is a rolling locker room.   

Just in the savings on parking lot damage to my cars, I think it pays for itsself.   You don't get door dings and people backing into you.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

Got a Giro G10MX helmet at REI. The Columbus Day sale, dividends and gift cards made it more affordable. It has a visor and I'm still figuring out how I can pull up my goggles.

I'm considering a spine protector or pressure suit as insurance in the woods.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Got a Giro G10MX helmet at REI. The Columbus Day sale, dividends and gift cards made it more affordable. It has a visor and I'm still figuring out how I can pull up my goggles.
> 
> I'm considering a spine protector or pressure suit as insurance in the woods.



This might work.  Warren Miller used them as subjects once...


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't have a shopping list...DD needs new ski clothes so there goes the budget. :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Got a Giro G10MX helmet at REI. The Columbus Day sale, dividends and gift cards made it more affordable. It has a visor and I'm still figuring out how I can pull up my goggles.
> 
> I'm considering a spine protector or pressure suit as insurance in the woods.



The visor is a pain for putting the goggles up.  I've learned to just keep them down more often.  When I really want to put them I put them right on the front edge of the visor.  I'm sure it looks ridiculous and can't be too good for the foam, but it mostly works (as long as the goggle strap is long enough).


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> For $299, I get to park in the top lot next to the K1 gondola on weekends and holidays.   I boot up in my condo and park right next to the snow.   On cold days, I'm still warm when I get out of the gondola at the top.   My SUV is a rolling locker room.
> 
> Just in the savings on parking lot damage to my cars, I think it pays for itsself.   You don't get door dings and people backing into you.



i wonder how long before all parking @ ski mountain is paid, like sporting events.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

billski said:


> This might work.  Warren Miller used them as subjects once...


Saw some guys skiing dressed like this skiing at Mt. Ellen. I think trailboss was with me. Seriously, getting knocked around the woods is not fun. I just hope I walk away from all those close calls. Of course, the sensible thing would be to stay on the trail -- but, that's no fun.


----------



## Edd (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Saw some guys skiing dressed like this skiing at Mt. Ellen. I think trailboss was with me. Seriously, getting knocked around the woods is not fun. I just hope I walk away from all those close calls. Of course, the sensible thing would be to stay on the trail -- but, that's no fun.



I had an improbable fall in the woods at Jay once.  The terrain took control and I ended up airborne and backwards...slammed into a tree with my back.  My buddy was freaked.  I sat there for a minute unsure if I was hurt but I got lucky.  And still I ski the trees for some reason.

I've never heard of a spine protector.  I'll check that out.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i wonder how long before all parking @ ski mountain is paid, like sporting events.



I was flabbergasted to arrive at Stowe last year (?) and find the entire Mansfield base parking lot paved.  Gee, I kinda liked the mud and ice.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Saw some guys skiing dressed like this skiing at Mt. Ellen. I think trailboss was with me. Seriously, getting knocked around the woods is not fun. I just hope I walk away from all those close calls. Of course, the sensible thing would be to stay on the trail -- but, that's no fun.



Close calls - isn't that what the woods is all about?   

There are woods and then there are woods.  

There is the gnar with inches to spare, mandatory turns every six feet or so, 

and then there is the preplanned, on map, super-spaced stuff.

I like 'em both, depending on my mood and stamina.

I get in more trouble with gullies, snowmaking pipes and waterfalls than with trees.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

^ Last year at Jay, I got knocked down pretty badly by low branches in Everglades. I landed on one of my poles and it snapped. One end just about stabbed me in the side. We pay a price for plundering all that sweet snow -- which is why I'm thinking of protection.


----------

